# How are you all doing?



## Colli❤️ (Dec 1, 2019)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and got to spend it with your loved ones. This time of the year is my favorite with the upcoming Christmas decorations, music, presents. But the snow...can go!! Except Christmas Eve


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2019)

WElcome to the Forums Colli..Had a great Thanksgiving with the family. It is rare when we all (35) can get together at one time!!   

Hope you have a Great Christmas...Complete your profile so we know more about you..


----------

